# Petsmart plants?



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Not anymore since they went to the tubes, more then 50% arnt true aquarium plants, in fact the only ones i know of that are are the amazon swords the anubias and the java ferns and those are usually in bad shape


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

They actually have stuff in bags now too. DHG, needleleaf ludwigia, c wentii, telanthera, and some others names forgotten. You get a decent amount of plants fr the price. I got the telanthera a ludwigia. Anything else I've picked up at other stores or cllected


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

wow nice, I havent shopped for fish stuff at petsmart for a year or more, thats actually interesting lol


----------



## triggergun (Jul 2, 2012)

Depends on the Petsmart. I have bought wisteria, anubias and hairgrass and had really good luck.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

I have to agree with depends on the petsmart. Closest one to me is probably half the size of a normal one at best.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I saw those packages the other day. Almost vacuum packed. Not quite, but I wonder how the plants stay fresh?

Anyway, the best place for plants is the local aquarium club, if there is one.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

As with the tubed plants I have seen some dead or dying. But wouldn't have an idea what factors are/did killing/kill them. At times with any plants in a tank at the store I find some dying or not true aquatics ie: purple waffle and dragons flame. At times the plants are in good shape. Hard to find lfs that actually have healthy plants and a big selection anymore.


----------



## Jubs (Apr 5, 2006)

kribkeeper888 said:


> wow nice, I havent shopped for fish stuff at petsmart for a year or more, thats actually interesting lol


The one at South Center is still all tubes lol


----------



## Calmia22 (Aug 20, 2011)

My Petsmart has never had plants in tubes, only Petco has. Mine has that funky waterfall tank with bambo, swords and what not. I have never seen the bags of plants at mine either.


----------



## oscarsx (Mar 15, 2011)

Ive had good success with petsmart plants, the tube kind lol.. yea they do sell a lot of non aquatic plants so be careful on what you buy.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

Btw lucky bamboo is not bamboo it is draceana ( sp?) same as white ribbon plant. They will die submerged.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

Wulfyn said:


> They actually have stuff in bags now too. DHG, needleleaf ludwigia, c wentii, telanthera, and some others names forgotten. You get a decent amount of plants fr the price. I got the telanthera a ludwigia. Anything else I've picked up at other stores or cllected


any pics of your telanthera? im thinking about picking up a bag..


----------



## onekraz3 (May 24, 2012)

I got micro sword in a bag from them, and a few plants from a plant only tank they have in the middle of the fish area. So far so good. Oh wait nvm thats petco =]


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

If you see something of interest, google it on your smartphone to see if it's aquatic, else pass on it.... I do this at Petco as well and saved a bunch of time, money and grief


----------



## Perryboat (Jul 11, 2012)

Picked up a bag of DHG from petsmart yesterday, they seem to be ok. It was grown in what seems to be a Jello-like substance.overall it was in good condition.


----------



## Stump26 (Jul 4, 2012)

Petsmart is now labeling there plants semi-aquatic or aquatic at the one near me.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

it does depend on the petsmart, talked to the fishguy at one near my work. He said they get new all the time, after 30 days they start to look not so good and he moves them to a clearance area at half price. Some other stores seem to leave them in the shelf half dead and not replace the stock. He had the bags of hairgrass, microsword, etc, and 3 different size tubes of anubias, wisteria, sword, ECT. Prices are more than what most what are asking in the trading room, but you don't have to worry about shipping.

There are a lot of non aquatics, but they seem to be marking them with a green sticker now.

The clear jelly is a hydrostatic gel ( I think that's the term) that I have run into before - its used in agriculture to absorb water and release slowly, prolonging the time between watering, and in cigar storage as an alternative to a wet foam humidifier. It swells to many times its size when soaked in water


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had luck with their tube plants - wisteria, anubias, java fern and amazon sword (big now). 

I recently got one of their clearance (50% off) crypt wendtii green that came in the new bagged packaging and it's doing really well after 2 weeks in my tank.

However, I bought an Alternathera Reinekii and all but two stems melted/died. 

Not too bad though, nice to see their plant selection is expanding.


----------



## Wulfyn (Mar 20, 2012)

MichaelMcG said:


> any pics of your telanthera? im thinking about picking up a bag..


Not the best shot with a malfunctioning cam, whats left that hasnt gotten eaten lol.


----------



## RavenSkyfire (Jun 16, 2012)

Jubs said:


> The one at South Center is still all tubes lol


Actually, the one at South Center also has the newer plants in the little vacuum sealed bags. I got some Bacopa and some DHG there a little over a month ago. The Bacopa is currently trying to outgrow my 5 gallon, I seriously need to trim it back!! LOL

There is also Sierra Fish and Pets over in Renton right off of 167. They have a fairly decent selection of plants and they are all proper aquarium plants, no bog or terrestial plants. Not that I have ever seen atleast!


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

I picked up some wisteria and windelov from my local petsmart and it's all doing great. Most of the plants in my local PS look alive and healthy, and the stuff they started carrying in the bag looks really tempting. I went to petco and looked at the same stuff, and it was all completely dead. It's a little pricy compared to what you can get from someone here, but you don't pay shipping and it's available then and there.


----------



## kribkeeper888 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jubs said:


> The one at South Center is still all tubes lol


Yeah well my nearest one is yakima.


----------



## JMN16150 (Jul 21, 2012)

Plants in tubes that they sell at my petsmart in Tracy,CA.
False Aquatics:Mondo/Kyoto Grass,Gold/Silver Ribbon Plant(Dracaena Sanderiana), basically variegated lucky bamboo without the long bamboo-like stalk, Brazillian sword(Spathiphyllum or peace lily), and the peacock fern
True Aquatics: Dwarf Water Onion, Amazon sword, Anubias var. Barteri, Water Wysteria, and Java fern


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Just know what plants are true aquatic and you will be fine. I have bought a few plants from the tube and the ones in the bags. I bought DHG too it's doing well. They do well and grow great once established. No algea or snails on them that's a +.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks Wulfyn! im gonna give it a shot lol


----------



## SuperFisch (Aug 2, 2012)

I've been satisfied thus far. I've got 3 tube plants, 2 bag plants 2-4 weeks old so far. All's well! 

I would like to reiterate that all my tube plants were labeled as aquatic. I did not purchase any from the whole section of tube plants labelled semi-aquatic. Verified by Android and I left with good purchases!


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

i bought some of the wendtii from one of those vacuum bags they're really doing well. probably about ten times the size they were when I got them.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

JMN, the Pet Smart in Concord sells plants 3 ways:
Some are in tanks that are part of their overall filtration system (so would need quarantine because the water is potentially in contact with Ich and everything else. 
Tubes (90% land plants)
The new plastic bags with gel. A week ago these bags looked pretty good, and a nice assortment, and it seemed to be aquatic plants, though I did not read every label. 

I want to see what the PS in Antioch (near Brentwood, Lone Tree) offers. Sometimes they have nice supplies, but have never been great for plants. 
Another one to check out might be closer to you is in Dublin, near Aquarium Concepts.


----------



## Knotyoureality (Aug 3, 2012)

Snowflake311 said:


> Just know what plants are true aquatic and you will be fine. I have bought a few plants from the tube and the ones in the bags. I bought DHG too it's doing well. They do well and grow great once established. No algea or snails on them that's a +.


The majority of the tubed plants I've bought at both Petco and Petsmart have been in good shape. However, I've gotten a couple java ferns that were little more than stems and leaves--no roots at all and barely any rhizome--and there have been a couple cases of the plant in the tube not matching the label. Haven't tried any of the bagged plants yet, but they've generally looked healthy and I like that I can generally see the root system before purchase. 

Limited selection, but when the nearest LFS is an hour's drive away and your summer temps are 100+ for months....


----------



## Obakemono (Dec 23, 2011)

The bagged plants IMO are no good. All of my needle leaf Ludwigi melted after a week and the red type I bought are also just falling apart, no new growth. I have had good luck with the tubed anubis, bought 3 and one died due to my fault (cut the rhyzome) but the other two are going strong.

Edit: Most of the live tank plants are pretty good.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

i got a few bags of the dwarf hair grass like 6 months ago and its growing pretty good since i only put some root tabs in when i first got it and dose ei


----------



## Bermyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

I got some d h g and bacopa Carolina, they have both taken off!


----------



## ufimych (May 30, 2011)

In our Petsmart, they sell a lot of junk plants. Only if you select very carefully, you will find a few good ones. A very boring selection. They sell some plants, which are not doing well in normal aquariums, even when lighting is OK. Perhaps, they do well in their nurseries, but they will melt down, when you plant them in your tank.


----------



## alohamonte (Jul 25, 2006)

i've used their tube java ferns and annubis and swords. i have used the bulbs in a box and melon swords in the baggy. everything grew nicely in my no co2 tank. one thing to look out for is that these plants are in an emersed state, so expect to loose some of the emersed leaves while the plant transitions from emeresed to submersed.


----------



## MrAlmostWrong (Jul 16, 2012)

The tube sword and wisteria have been working very well for me.


----------



## Jmlampert23 (Jul 25, 2012)

Got some dwarf hair grass tonight. Looks really green and healthy. Going to see how it does and add more if it survives. It was the one by top fin


----------



## Rev_jim_jones (Sep 25, 2011)

depends on the PEtsmart/Petco I recently moved to Va and the Petco is garbage and the Petsmart is ok the bagged plants from petsmart are ok depends on how long they are in the store the Microsword and DHG I bought were nutrient starved......but are doing well


----------



## polukoff (Oct 12, 2011)

Longer they in the store the worse they get. Best to get on shipment days.


----------



## mrduna01 (Nov 27, 2011)

I was in petsmart today and picked up the hair grass. Looks nice and healthy and is a good value. A lot of plant in there for the price. I'll see how it does.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BS87 (Apr 9, 2012)

My Petsmart has them, bacopa, a sword, microsword, telanthera etc. Although it has "Crypt Wendtii" and if it's really Wendtii green like it says, it's the smallest, crypt parva looking wendtii i've ever seen.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

MrAlmostWrong said:


> The tube sword and wisteria have been working very well for me.


Same for me.


----------



## pandamonium (May 14, 2012)

I got hornwort from them and it died in a week. I don't know it may have been my water temperature as well (86 degrees).


----------



## mach_six (Sep 12, 2005)

I have better luck with the tube plants than their live plants that seem to wither away. 

I wonder if it is the temp though in the Eclipse 12 with the lid closed and light on it it makes the water temp up.


----------



## Jmlampert23 (Jul 25, 2012)

I have dwarf hair grass some amazon swords and an Anubis that are all doing great. The problem is that they sell some plants as semi aquatic. You have to be careful when you buy plants from them.


----------

